# Electra Cruiser or Trek Navigator WSD?



## slcmommy5 (Sep 24, 2008)

I havn't ridden a bike since I was 14 but would love to start riding around my neighborhood. We have fairly flat roads surrounded by fields. I love the look of the cruiser and was about to get an Electra Cruiser when I saw the Trek Navigator 2.0 WSD in a bike shop. The Navigator has a much skinnier tire, does this make a big difference in how the bike rides? If you know of significant differences between the two could you let me know? I'm new to this whole thing. 
Thanks


----------



## Fern (Jun 10, 2008)

Please don't base your decision solely on the way they look. Try them both and see which one feels better to you and suits your needs. The first thing you should do is to figure out the type of riding you would like to do, then find some bicycles that fit that purpose. Will you be riding on paved roads? On packed dirt? Alone? With large groups of fast riders? Are you just going to ride a little here and there, or would you like to go many miles in one day?

In general, "skinnier" tires will cover more ground quickly and more easily, but if the bike doesn't fit you or your riding plans, it's a moot point. Ideally you should research and ride as many as possible. The best bike for you is the one that makes you want to get out an ride. Good luck-and have fun in your search!


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

slcmommy5 said:


> I havn't ridden a bike since I was 14 but would love to start riding around my neighborhood. We have fairly flat roads surrounded by fields. I love the look of the cruiser and was about to get an Electra Cruiser when I saw the Trek Navigator 2.0 WSD in a bike shop. The Navigator has a much skinnier tire, does this make a big difference in how the bike rides? If you know of significant differences between the two could you let me know? I'm new to this whole thing.
> Thanks


Get the cruiser. The fat tires will be nicer for around town riding. Doesn't sound like you need a fast racing bike.

//the trek is ugly IMO and you don't need suspension or gears for riding around on flat roads. just adds to the maintenance needed.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

How about a Bianchi Milano? 




.


----------



## bill (Feb 5, 2004)

I don't really have anything to say. I just couldn't abide my post on "Numb girly bits" be at the top of the queue any longer.

p.s. -- you can change tires. cruisers are cool, but you can't go fast and you definitely can't go fast uphill. I don't mean roadie fast, either -- a cruiser will permit you literally to cruise around the neighborhood and little more. it's all in what you want out of life.


----------

